# Kitten Grinding Teeth?



## AFH (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello,

Our 5 month old Maine Coon had to have an operation and to help her wound heal, the vet instructed us to keep her crated until the stitches can be removed which amounts to two weeks. This Thursday her stitches will be removed. The vet suggested we hired a crate from them to keep her contained so we did. It's very small, enough room for a small litter box and a small bed. Don't worry, she has a water bowl that can be fixed onto the bars and I know keeping her movements limited helps her wound heal.

But recently she has began to grind her teeth. At first we thought she was chewing some of her litter (crystal like consistency) but after keeping a close eye on her and having a look inside her mouth, she must have been grinding her teeth. She looks so unhappy in there and we wondered if the teeth grinding might be caused by stress?

Once or twice a day, my partner and I sit on the floor next to the cage and form a barrier so we can let her out to stretch her legs for a few minutes without letting her have the run of the place. We also open the crate door and stick our hands in (not at the same time) to pet her and scratch round her neck which she seems to really enjoy since she can't do it herself thanks to her buster collar and our kids like to pet her through the bars so she has some interaction. 

Anyway, I'm not sure if there is anything more we can do to help and I suspect she will just have to wait it out until Thursday but still, I'd be very grateful if anyone has any advice? Poor little mite is just miserable. Do cats grind their teeth out of stress or boredom? I understand they can do it if they have some health issues involving their teeth or mouth but I'm fairly confident this isn't the issue.

Many thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there @AFH,

Teeth grinding in cats can be due to dehydration, over-acidity in the stomach, nausea or due to pain. (it can also be due to tooth or gum pain, but I think this is less likely in a 5 mth old kitten, though it should be ruled out by the vet). It could be due to stress also, but I would want to be sure it was not a physical cause as I've mentioned.

I have only come across teeth grinding before in senior cats who have acidity issues relating to a chronic illness. The antacid Famotidine is often prescribed by the vet.

Is your kitten being given adequate pain relief? If so it could be the medicine itself that is causing nausea or over acidity. Metacam for example must be given with food, to protect the gut.

Is she eating well, and is she having a wet food diet with extra fluids to ensure she is not getting dehydrated? Do not feed dry food, except as treats.

Her sadness could be due to the fact she feels nauseous or is in pain. Cats get depressed when they feel ill.

If your kitten was to be crated for only 2 weeks and the stitches are to be removed this Thursday then I would think it OK to allow her out of the crate under your supervision into a restricted area where she is not able to climb on beds or furniture. Preventing her from climbing or jumping is going to have been the main reason for crating her (as broken bones are not having to mend).

When cats have to be crated for health reasons I'd use a larger crate that's big enough for me to squeeze into with them to keep them company sometimes. A folding dog crate is 
cheap to buy from Amazon and you can sell it afterwards if you want to, on ebay, or through your local social media community.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasi...96160&sr=8-13&keywords=folding+dog+crate&th=1

Also set the crate up in a place where the home is busiest so your kitten feels she is included in things, and not shut away on her own. If possible move the crate to the bedroom at night so she has the comfort of being near you. What she needs most emotionally at present is companionship. If there are two of you, take in turns to sit by her crate for an hour or so at a time, so she is left on her own as little as possible.


----------



## AFH (Jun 22, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Hi there @AFH,
> 
> Teeth grinding in cats can be due to dehydration, over-acidity in the stomach, nausea or due to pain. (it can also be due to tooth or gum pain, but I think this is less likely in a 5 mth old kitten, though it should be ruled out by the vet). It could be due to stress also, but I would want to be sure it was not a physical cause as I've mentioned.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for taking the time to read and reply to my post!

Thanks for all your advice too. I'v arranged an appointment tomorrow afternoon with the vet to rule out any health concerns like you've mentioned. She was not given any pain medication to take home with her which I did think was odd but I didn't question it at the time as the vet that discharged her seemed thorough but I think I'll enquire regardless about why. She was given an anti biotic for 5 days though. The small crate was recommended by the vet so we didn't think too much on it until recently. I actually didn't consider the possibility she might be in pain given she has been not too bad up until the past three/four days or so.

I'm going to take your advice and bring her crate into the bedroom at night. We currently keep her in the busiest room in the house along with our older 7 month old kitten who visits her from time to time (smell each other through the bars).

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good you are taking her to the vet. 

I forgot to ask you if she is wearing a cone collar to stop her touching her stitches. IME cats can become depressed and miserable when they are forced to wear a cone, and that along with being crated could be why she is unhappy.

I would remove the cone collar if she is wearing one. She may give her wound a sniff and a few tentative licks but will be likely to leave it alone after that. If not, and you are worried you can buy a Smart Soft-e collar from amazon which is much less stressful for a cat to wear when they have stitches to be protected.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/54k/Comp...88&sr=8-1&keywords=soft-e+smart+collar+size+1

I guess there may have been a reason why such a small crate was recommended by the vet. Usually crating is necessary to reduce movement, keep the cat at one level and prevent them jumping on/off furniture etc. All of which can be achieved in a slightly larger crate.

Re: pain relief, it may be the case your cat was given a pain relieving injection before she was discharged home after her op. I would be dismayed if that were not the case. Cats are very good at hiding pain, it is part of their survival strategy. This fact is usually recognised by vets these days and a patient is thus discharged home with Metacam (or similar) for use if needed. In the bad old days when I was a kid the vets never prescribed pain relief for pets. 

It would be great if you could update us, let us know how she goes on.


----------



## AFH (Jun 22, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Good you are taking her to the vet.
> 
> I forgot to ask you if she is wearing a cone collar to stop her touching her stitches. IME cats can become depressed and miserable when they are forced to wear a cone, and that along with being crated could be why she is unhappy.
> 
> ...


I'll post an update tomorrow afternoon after the vets. The receptionist suggested I wait until Thursday (stitch removal day) but I told her I'm concerned kitten might be in pain so I'd rather get her seen to ASAP. She is wearing a cone yes and it definitely bothers her. Thanks for the link for the soft collar. I'll definitely buy her one for when she is spayed eventually (we would like her to have one possibly two litters one day once she's much older). It looks far more humane than the awful plastic cone one she has just now. For now I'm going to take her cone off during the day when we can keep an eye on her but pop it back on at night...just incase!

Re-reading your post I do wonder if she is a wee bit dehydrated. She hasn't drank much although the vet assured me this was normal since she was on a drip during her three night stay at the vets (she had a blockage in her large intestine and became very dehydrated) and she does urinate a reasonable amount yet her water bowl hasn't been touched that much. I find myself cleaning it out for hygiene reasons as oppose to refills. Either way, we will know for sure tomorrow.

I've just removed her cone and she looks far more comfortable and is happily grooming herself (not her stitches though, luckily). Thanks for the suggestion! It's nice to see her a bit happier. She even trills at me when I go and say hello as oppose to meowing longingly, so thank you again for that!

How awful pets weren't given some kind of pain relief! Must have been hideous for them following operations and such. Glad things have moved on since then!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm pleased to hear you have removed the nasty cone collar. I understand you being cautious but I would be surprised if she were to interfere with her stitches, and even if she did the wound must have closed up by this stage so no harm would be done. 

If she is on a wet food diet she may not need to be drinking much water, if any. To tell if she is dehydrated, have a look at her gums. If they are moist, and pink then she is probably not dehydrated. If they are pale and dry that is a concern.

Also you can gently lift the scruff (at the back of her neck), between your thumb and forefinger and then let go of it. It should spring back into place like elastic if she is well hydrated.

I think as she is evidently urinating a reasonable amount she is probably hydrated.


----------



## AFH (Jun 22, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I'm pleased to hear you have removed the nasty cone collar. I understand you being cautious but I would be surprised if she were to interfere with her stitches, and even if she did the wound must have closed up by this stage so no harm would be done.
> 
> If she is on a wet food diet she may not need to be drinking much water, if any. To tell if she is dehydrated, have a look at her gums. If they are moist, and pink then she is probably not dehydrated. If they are pale and dry that is a concern.
> 
> ...


Hello again!

Her vet appointment went very well and the vet reckons the teeth grinding is most likely frustration and stress but could also possibly be due to a sore jaw after having breathing tubes and such inserted for her op. She said now that all the drugs are completely out of her system, she could well have some discomfort which is basically what you suggested regarding pain. Her wound is looking very good and the vet also said if she were to pull out her stitches it wouldn't be a big deal, again like you mentioned.

She is on wet food only but when she seems extra hungry I have sprinkled a very small amount of dry food on top. I did lift her scruff a couple of times and it bounces back and her gums are wet and pink/light-ish pink. The vet checked her mouth anyway and didn't mention anything was wrong so it would seem she is hydrated.

Currently she is coneless and very happy! No horrible grinding noises and an overall much brighter, happier kitten. I'm very glad I took your advice and got her checked out by the vet too, better to be safe than sorry!

Thank you very much chillminx for all your help! Kitten and I are very grateful! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My pleasure @AFH  I am very pleased to hear she is feeling better.


----------

